# Fencing



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am looking for some truly portable fencing. I free range my chickens but want to section off an area of my property to keep them out. I would like to find some temporary fencing that is easy to put up and take down. Can anyone point me toward somewhere I can purchase this?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Try a fence like http://bit.ly/1cB0mod


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The electric poultry netting looks easy to move around.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will be using one this summer to control where my flock can graze. Mostly in hopes of getting in areas unsafe for my flock to be alone.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Powderhogg - where are you planning on buying it?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Open to suggestion


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Try using PVC and zip ties, u use this with my baby pens, and have plant sticks or bamboo to hold it in place.








Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

And, I used plastic netting to keep it lighter. 


Jim


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

That would work for 1 area I want to graze birds on, but I feel the portable electric fence is best, as it will allow me to take my flock to better free range locations on the mountain near my home.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree, for predator areas, I would not use the plastic netting?


Jim


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just ordered the temporary electric poultry fence in green from premier1. I will let you all know how it works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Please do, I have been thinking if ordering one myself to put my meat birds outside the fence. 


Jim


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Will do Jim. I should get it in a couple of days 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm interested to hear your thoughts as well


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Will let you all know


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

The fencing I ordered from Premier1 came today. It took all of about 20 minutes to unpack, unroll and set it up. While it is electric I am not using power to it for now. I set up 100' of it to keep the chickens away from my flower gardens. So far it is working extremely well and is very easy to use. I highly recommend it. I bought the green color so it blends in with the landscaping.


----------

